# Bubble Cloner.... Problems



## bono (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey guys, I have this thread going in the hydro section but hoping I can find help here. I just setup my bubble cloner over the weekend and Sunday night I took a few cuttings. The water in the cloner is PH 6.0 and has a small dose of superthrive in it (1/8 strength.) The air stone are two 10" ones from walmart. As you can see the stems are just above the water line and are getting plenty of mist. I've added some more water after that picture so they are even closer now. Lighting is (4) 20 watt CFLs about 6" above the tops. For some reason my clones are losing stem strength and are falling over! I'm really confused as I hear everybody else has such good results with this setup. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 27, 2007)

would not use anything in the water. Ditch the superthrive.
Go ahead and add some clear plastic cups over one (as a humidity dome) just to see if it helps.

On another note:
I notice someone told you that having the stems out of the water is good. It might work. but air and a fresh cutting do not mix. IMHO. A clone can get an air embellizm. instant death. I always keep the cut part of the stem in water....but with the bubble cloners I am not sure if this rule applies. So wait for others to chime in. I used one a while ago...worked alright. I prefer my way. Cup of water and a 23W flo. 100% root rate. No bubblers, no rubbermaid, No hormones, just a cup of water.


----------



## Bubby (Aug 27, 2007)

> just a cup of water


Do you cover the cup so no light gets to the stem?

I should've tried this way first.. simple is always preferred. I know it works for my little spider plants!

Will get back when there's results.


----------



## SFC (Sep 3, 2007)

Mix up some soapy water, and spray them , or if you have access to some sm-90 spray them with that. They are wilting by thounds of it. It is typical, especially in the first 48 hours. They usually will spring back on their own, but using an anti-wilting agent right away (once) will prevent that from happening at all.  Also snip the ends of yoru fan leafs off, that will  help with wilting too.

Good luck.


----------

